
Early humans wiped out Australia's giants - nice1
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100123/full/news.2010.30.html?s=news_rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+news%2Frss%2Fmost_recent+%28NatureNews+-+Most+recent+articles%29
======
trevelyan
Jarod Diamond wrote about this in Guns, Germs and Steel. Excellent book.

~~~
pbh101
That was my first reaction on seeing the headline too.

